# hausmacher-leberwurst



## plötze (25. Januar 2003)

ich hoffe das ich mit diesem beitrag richtig bin, in diesem tread, naja egal ist ja auch ein rezept.  

hab gestern mit zwei freunden wiedermal unsere leckere leberwurst gemacht und möchte euch mein rezept verraten.

Zutaten:
4 kg schweinebauch, 1 kg leber, 400 g zwiebeln (lieber mehr als weniger), 4 eßl. salz, 3 päckchen pfeffer, 2 päckchen majoran, 1/4 päckchen thymian, 10 gewürzkörner (piment) und zwei lorbeerblätter.

den schweinebauch, die gewürzkörner und die lorbeerblätter in salzwasser, nicht zu weich kochen. abkühlen lassen. die rohe leber, den schweinebauch und die zwiebeln kleinschneiden und durch den fleischwolf drehen. nach bedarf auch 2-3 scheiben toastbrot durchdrehen.

die durchgedrehte masse mit majoran, thymian, salz und pfeffer würzen. je nach kosestenzwunsch 200-400 ml brühe vom abgekochten schweinebauch dazugeben. das fett von der abkekühlten brühe abschöpfen und mitverwenden.

jetzt alles ordentlich vermengen, evtl. abschmecken (ist aber ekelig, machen immer die anderen freunde  ) bei bedarf nachwürzen.

in gläser 3/4 gefüllt geben, 2 stunden im wasserbad kochen. (wasserstand etwa füllhöhe der gläser)

schmeckt echt super lecker, obwohl ich ganz schön mäkelig bin :q 

gruß plötze #h


----------



## masch1 (25. Januar 2003)

hört sich legger an bitte gib die zutaten nicht in Packungen sondern in gramm an  :m 
ich werd sie mir dan sofort nachmachen
ach ja versuch mal in die fertige Leberwurst ca 500 g nach dem abkühlen - kleingehackte Essiggurken 100 g, kleingehackte roter und grüner Papprika je eine Schote sowie 200 g saure Sahne zugeben - super legger aber noch am am Tag der Zubereitung verzehren durch die Sahne ist die haltbarkeit beschränkt :m  :m


----------



## chippog (26. Januar 2003)

@ plötze! wenn de schon mäkelig bis&acute; und abba auch so&acute;nne lebawu-est auf&acute;i baine ställs&acute;, - lebawu-est goilll - kanns&acute;e ja auch gleich thomas kochbuch rannhol&acute;n un dich mit frischem fisch gutem gewässers an die richtig feinen sachen ranntrau&acute;n. ich sach dich, wenn&acute;se ma&acute; so richtich auf&acute;n trichta gekomm&acute; bis&acute;, kanns&acute;e datt nich&acute; mea lass&acute;n! ich schwöa!!! chipp the kick, sainet zaichens küch&acute;nmod


----------



## Hauslaigner (26. Januar 2003)

Da wird mit wohl nix anderes überbleiben, als das Leberwürstchen mal nachzumachen :m  

Und wie masch schon sagte, könntest Du die Gewürzmengen in Gramm angeben.


----------



## plötze (26. Januar 2003)

@masch, hauslaigner,

mit päckchen sind immer 5 gramm gemeint. ich würde aber trotzdem immer noch mal abschmecken.  

@masch, das muß ich mal probieren hört sich wirklich interessant an. :z 

@chippog, wenn doch abba bei miar die fische nur in kescher kommen und nich aufm teller :q 

gruß plötze #h


----------



## masch1 (26. Januar 2003)

Danke plötze #6 
wenn du noch mehr solche Rezepte hast nur her damit ich such z.b. noch ein Rezept für gute Schweinskopfsülze :q  :q  :q 
Ps. Wie lange ist die ungefähr Haltbar bei ungeöffneten Einmachgläsern  ;+


----------



## plötze (26. Januar 2003)

@masch,
da sie ja eingeweckt ist, müßte sie auch etwa 1 jahr haltbar sein, allerdings war sie immer nach spätestens 6 monaten alle. :q 

wenn ich wieder mal ein neues rezept habe,werde ich es sicher veröffentlichen, aber keine schweinskopfsülze.  

gruß plötze #h


----------



## masch1 (26. Januar 2003)

Danke plötze werde dann mal die zutaten besorgen :z  :z  :z


----------



## chippog (26. Januar 2003)

@ plötze! ist schon in ordnung, wenn auch fast schade. wenn ich raten darf, fischt du gar hauptsächlich im süsswasser, was mir deinen standpunkt auch gleich plausibler machen würde. mit ner guten leberwurst kommst du meiner ansicht nach schon in den  gourmethimmel und zwar mit bescheid! wie soll ich denn sonst auch das ganze bier runterkriegen, wenn nicht mit einer herzhaften leberwurststulle? obendrauf pumpernickel (bin halt immer noch westfale), ein bischen saure gurken, ein gekochtes ei und manchmal auch etwas cumberlandsosse dazu, aber eben immer lecker  in schweden muss ich immer gleich feinste leberpasteten erwerben, um an den geschack hausmacher leberwurst auch nur annähernd ranzukommen. zum glück versorgt mich mein vadder, pensionierter katzoff (metzger) mit dem nötigsten aus deutschen landen chipp, beim fressen...


----------



## plötze (27. Januar 2003)

@chippog! recht haste, bin der reinste süsswasserfischer aber meinst du wenn ich auch mal etwas im brackwasser fischen würde, täte sich das ändern? immerhin wenn ich forellen und aale räucher koste ich auch.  

würde auch schon mal ans meer zum angeln fahren wollen, leider hab ich aber weder erfahrung, noch die passende ausrüstung dazu. hab ja auch noch zeit, vielleicht komme ich ja noch auf den geschmack.



> bin halt immer noch westfale


 da sieht mans wieder, geschmack kennt keine grenzen. :m 

gruß plötze #h


----------

